# Food Styling Step-to-Step



## peixeescorpiao (Jun 22, 2011)

i bought this book this week, I was surprised to find, i remember my Chef told me that there is just little material written about Food Styling... walking on the shopping center and suddendly I found it.

Does anybody know it?


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

I've actually seen this on the shelves but I've never picked it up, I've never really been into food styling but I'd be interested to here some opinions on it.


----------



## peixeescorpiao (Jun 22, 2011)

it gives you good ideas, but I would like to compare it with another book, I`ve seen that Denise Vivaldo published one, more expensive than this


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

It seems that this book is really about food presentation, not food styling.

Food styling is really a different animal all together.

Denise Vivaldo's book looks good, but I recommend Delores Custer's book Food Styling, the Art of Preparing Food for the Camera. It's much more comprehensive.

Plus, my hands are in a few of the photos.


----------



## peixeescorpiao (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my god, there is a difference between food styling and food presentation ? !


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes there is, and there's no need to be a Smart Alec, Peixe.

Food styling is a distinctly different vocation from food service. Food styling is the work of preparing food for use in media of one form or another. For example, food stylists prepare food to be photographed for use in magazines or advertising materials and also video taped or filmed for broadcast media and television advertising.

The food is generally not intended to be eaten by anyone. It's technical work that involves not only knowledge of many disciplines of the culinary world, but also food marketing, communications, design and photography. 

Few restaurant chefs actually do very well if they try to make the shift to food styling as a career. I can spot a chef styled food photo a mile away. Too much garnish, misunderstanding of scale and color as interpreted by the camera, usually one food angle (diner's perspective) and lack of attention to background and propping.

Food presentation is about arranging food for food service.


----------

